# old paper shells



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

I was cleaning out some old boxs and came across some paper hulled shells(Western Super X) - they are in good shape do I shoot them or not?


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Yeah. Shoot them. Then reload'em and shoot them again. A year ago I bought 1000 used paper hulls on Ebay. They load nicely. There's something about them that's missing from plastic.
Plus, they roll crimp beautifully.
Pete


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

How old do you think they are?


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Age? I have no idea. Someone more knowledgeable may. 
FYI - you may know this already but new production paper hulls are available for reloading and in factory loads. In case you like them, as I do.
Pete


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

They are worth more if you do not shoot them as collectors...


----------



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

I think from the 50's - is there any way of telling.

I am not a collector, but I thought they might be worth some thing.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Can you post up some pictures of the box?


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

MNSWD,

In regard to your paper hulls you need to see if you can see a six star crimp on those old hulls or just a patch of paper covering the crimp. Usually it said the shot size of the shells on that paper patch on the end of the hull. The paper patch hulls were from the early to mid 1950's and the ones where you can see a 6 star crimp are from the mid 1950's to around 1962. Western Super X Western Expert and Remington Express were all of this era. The Remington Express Extra Long Range had the rolled crimp with a paper patch over the crimp itself. This is what I used to use to splash web feet when I started duck hunting in 1960. Man oh man were those some good duckin days!

Bob Aronsohn


----------

